# Changes for 2015?



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Excited to try my new axcel carbon bar and HT hinge indoor and outdoor this coming year. Also, playing with a heavier stab setup


----------



## Krazore (Mar 2, 2012)

Switching from a 2011 contender elite to a 40" podium-x and changing out my carbon one shafts for some x-10s. Can't wait for outdoor season to come around.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Been shooting ACCs for years, but thinking seriously about going with something a bit lighter next season. They just don't seen to group as good at the lower poundage I'm shooting now - of course, it could be my diminished abilities. ;-)


----------



## joeurel (Mar 10, 2014)

JMJ said:


> You have new equipment in mind for the coming season??
> 
> I'll be sticking with the usual ACE shafts.
> 2015 will be a bit different in that I'll be using a Stan hinge and a 37" Podium X Elite.
> ...


Well...I lost my Stan hinge release right before the state Outdoor and that was the only new piece in my kit, I can't afford to replace it...so...I bought an old thumb release off of Oly for $30.00, so that will have to do. I'll have to buy some new field arrows cause I'm down to just three...and that won't do. 
My old Hoyt Contender I bought for two hundred last year will have to do as well. 
On second thought, I think I'll just take the year off, too bad there ain't a class in which you just "throw" arrows at the target. I'd probably do about as well. Yea...a year off sounds good!


----------



## Jfk742 (Oct 13, 2013)

Switching from pro tours to x impacts and getting a set of spider bars, hopefully a new sight but that won't be until mid season.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

After a 30 yr. layoff from any tourney shooting (used to do LOTs & always bowhunted ) I started back in winter of 2011. indoor, Field & Target. 3-ds when g-kids are around. I shot 2 State field & 1 State Target Championships + 1 indoor sectionals & a bucket list, 1st ever NFAA Outdoor Fields Nationals this year at Yankton since starting back.
I'll be using 2712s for indoor this winter (new move). I will be purchasing a (new) thumb release just for touny shooting as my current one is set as light as it goes & I want super light for tournaments. My outdoor arrows will still be #1913 Platinum Plus Aluminums & my Old 60# Ex. Pro Darton will still be my tourney bow.
Hoping to make some of the bigger indoor shoots this winter & definatly the State Field , Target championships, outdoor sectional & Nationals again.


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Got my first taste of field archery this year. Coach invited me down a few weekends. I shoot 3D, spots, outdoor target, hunt, blah blah blah. Have to say that I really enjoyed the format and how " you have to know your stuff" to do well. Big difference between shooting for a kill at 50 and x at 50 yards. Didn't get to shoot Illinois championship for field but already on the list for 2015!!!


----------

